# Has anyone / group designed the ideal mouse residence?



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Still thinking aloud about mouse houses, I notice that nearly every residence I can find for mice is adapted, modified or designed for other critters. Aquaria, Vivariums, Hampster cages, Under bed storage boxes even Tupperware !!!.

Then the brain in the house looked over my shoulder and she said " Isnt there a purpose designed mouse house available that was designed by the mouse keeping club and breeders themselves ?"

Which by default is my question, is there a perfect design mouse house ? IE one purposely designed by breeders and keepers to give the mouse the best and healthiest place to live?
Steve


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep its on the Nmc site, National mouse club site go have a look, some use the old school wooden mouse breeding box's, alot of the newer gen breeders us converted plastic storage now though for easy cleaning since alot have over 20 box's to clean out every week


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lab cages!! I love mine.

Sarah xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

me and george have a mixture of the two! lol! we have about 20 lab boxes, and various other things too!


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah but my illustrious new chums are those chosen cos they are the best for you folks as expert breeders or are they the best for the meeces ? :lol: Y'see I'm not looking to breed, I'm more likely to keep em just as pets so I would like your expert advice on making a good living (if poss) biosphere for the the two boys.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha, they are definitely better for me :lol: but they are better for my mice because I wouldn't have time to clean as many full size pet cages and their accessories as I would need for breeding and showing.

If I were just having a pair or group of pets I really like the idea of this cage:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/mouse_cages/162364
It's expensive, but I think it looks great. If you're handy you could certainly make something like this. I have never tried this sort of cage so I can't say how well it does.

Sarah xxx


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Before you spend every penny you have on a "super mouse house", remember that as the boys get older they may fight and you may need TWO super mouse houses if you have to split them up.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

If you keep pet mice, look into cages made for RATS or Syrian hamsters. The cage bars should be `1cm or less. Cages for a pair of mice should be around the size of a savic Ruffy, a Marchioro Rene 72 or if you want something taller, the savic Freddy or similar. I use a Gabber Jolly rat cage and it`s just a little smaller than the Savic Freddy.

Breeders use smaller lab caging and home-made TUBS/RUBS because their mice won`t have the same amount of space and accessories that pet mice will. If you keep a pair of males, you might end up needing two cages, so if this was the case, the pennine rat starter cages are ideal for single males, or cages of a similar size.


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the swift feedback folks, I'll have to watch these two to see how they get on, they are brothers 10 weeks old but still appear to be on good terms.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

If it`s two males you have, it`s just a matter of keeping a close eye on them and do half cage cleans, keeping back some of their old substrate and bedding each time you clean them out. Only wash one or two toys at a time aswell and leave the others for the next day or two. Males like familiarity and cleaning them out totally could eliminate their territorial scents and cause friction, so keeping a balance within their cage is a must. Always keep them together. Males still bicker and argue over things, but real fighting is different and one (or both) will draw blood and won`t stop, so if you ever see real aggression like this escalating, seperate them immediately. Have a spare cage ready just incase, but hopefully, your lads will stay pals.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

YES, I HAVE the ideal mouse residence! At least some european Mus musculus think it is  
See below.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun! 







[/URL]


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey thats Glastonbury Travel Lodge isnt it


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Hey thats Glastonbury Travel Lodge isnt it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------

